# My homebred Jacknic puppy



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! He is one handsome dude! Congratulations!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Congrats Kathy!! I got to see him last weekend, very nice.


----------

